# How can we make America strong again?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I watched this video and it got me to thinking. What if we really did try and buy more products that are made in America instead of just buying whatever brand we think it the better deal?

http://cdnapi.kaltura.com/index.php/kwidget/wid/0_04vzdsr5/uiconf_id/5590821

Im not saying this video is right or wrong, but it makes an interesting point. Maybe we as consumers could play a more active role in making things better?


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Great video how can you get a copy of the list?? There should be a list for everything made in America.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

The building materials list can be found here
http://abcnews.go.com/images/Business/Made in America List.pdf

This ABC News page has links to several sites that are centered around American made products.
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/Made...ican-companies/story?id=13057404#.TwhlFaWXRBo

BTW, I'm in!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I agree! In fact, we should buy "local" as much as possible. Disclaimer.....I am a seller of locally grown beef/pork/eggs/produce........


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I wonder what could happen if consumers were more committed to buying American products that were made in America? Just because it is an American company, it doenst mean it was made domestically.'

Some time ago, I heard someone saying that either the Nissan Titan or the Toyota Tudra was the most American truck on the road (supposedly Ford, GM, and Dodge all had more foreign parts in them as opposed to domestically produced parts). Not sure how true that statement was, but it made me scratch my head a bit.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I wonder what could happen if consumers were more committed to buying American products that were made in America? Just because it is an American company, it doenst mean it was made domestically.'
> 
> Some time ago, I heard someone saying that either the Nissan Titan or the Toyota Tudra was the most American truck on the road (supposedly Ford, GM, and Dodge all had more foreign parts in them as opposed to domestically produced parts). Not sure how true that statement was, but it made me scratch my head a bit.


I work in a steelmill as a mechanic. You're not going to find a more dedicated "buy American" group of guys anywhere. We have US Steel, Buy American and the American flag stickers everywhere. Our plant manager won't put up Christmas lights because he can't find any that isn't made in China. China is the steel industry's enemy! I just bought a 2011 Toyota Tundra. I looked it up before I bought it and it's 100% assembled in Texas with 80% US made parts. Go America!


----------

